# Air Bags vs Anti-sway bar



## EZE6008 (May 16, 2011)

Which is better for minimizing tipping/rocking motion?  I have a 06 Southwind 32V (Ford Chassis) and I was going to install a Roadmaster sway bar on the rear axle but a friend suggested airbags.  He said Motorhome magazine compared the two and rated airbags higher.  Iâ€™ve checked the MH website but could not find any articles comparing the two.


----------



## Triple E (May 16, 2011)

Re: Air Bags vs Anti-sway bar

I used to have a 2000 Coachman, 36 foot, that I installed airbags.  Man what a difference.  Loved it.  Now I have never owned a RV with the sway bar so I cannot compare.  But I can say that in a guest of wind the airbags really helped.

If you do go with airbags go with the ones with the pump so you can adjust the pressure if needed.   :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (May 16, 2011)

Re: Air Bags vs Anti-sway bar

well I don't have either, but my MH rides just find for me, besides the $1500 to put air bags under it will go a long ways in camping. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## EZE6008 (May 17, 2011)

Re: Air Bags vs Anti-sway bar

Thanks I appreciate your input.  I had a Coachman Class C that had airbags and it handled very well.  But, I wasn't sure if it was the airbags or the smaller and lower profile coach that made less susceptible the rocking.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Re: Air Bags vs Anti-sway bar

i have had airbags on 2 of the coaches i have owned ,, and i will never have another one with out ,,  as steve said ,, when u get that big gust of wind , airbags will do more for u then a bar ,, both my coaches had tag axles ,, and they to have air bags ,, and to tell u the truth the tag (to me) does wonders ,, u can adjust it to make up for heavy side winds ,, and passing semi's ,, that is another thing i will not be with out ,, and i know alot of others will say " just 2 more tires to buy " but IMO ,, the ride and the safety both the air bags and the tags provide are more to me ,, then the price ,, but it up to u ,, let us know on what u decide    :approve:  :approve:     
btw,, my current coach has air bags front and rear ,, all controlled with a compressor which has a dash mounted control and gauge


----------

